# She's not a Pit Bull..... trust me sir, shes not.. little rant



## Darcystheone (Apr 30, 2008)

I need to rant a slight bit. I am sure that others go through this kind of thing all the time... if you have please share your story I could get a laugh out of it. 

For some reason, in every neighborhood we have lived in since we got Darcy there has been at least one grumpy man claiming she is a Pit Bull. Now mind you, I first of all, think.. who the heck cares if she is..but second of all, she's very clearly NOT. 
I was just out walking Darcy and after 1 month of living in our new house, I have met this neighborhoods designated Pit Bull expert, grr. He came right out of his house yelling "young lady" (I am 31), "you can't bring that Pit Bull near here anymore, I am watching you". I politely say, she is an Australian Cattle Dog actually. To which he informs me, is the same thing , they sell them by all sorts of names "young lady", he says. 
Hmph, luckily my daughter was starting to wander so I just kept on walking, but I know this is not the last of my Pit Bull expert run ins, gah. When we first moved to this city, I had a very similar experience, almost the exact same conversation, its astonishing really. 

You know, the funny thing is when I actually owned a Pit Bull, most ppl had no clue that he was one, now everyone thinks I have one. 
As I said, I know this is nothing rare, and in the grand scheme of things, ppl like this don't bother me, but sometimes I just need to go "AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH, shut up". 

Thank you, if you have a story about your dogs breed being mistaken for something its clearly not, please share, I could use the laugh .


FTR I am not expecting every one out there to be an dog breed expert ( certainly am not). But if you feel you have the right to go after ppl for owning a certain type of dog, I do think you should be a little more informed about that dog, at the very least, what it looks like, so your pointing your ignorance in the right direction.


----------



## Wimble Woof (Jan 16, 2007)

My inlaws are anti pitbull people to the max... however, now that we have one at the house, they havent even commented on him. Could be because they cant think of what it is. They raised a stink about their neighbours poorly bred lab a few years ago, they panicked about our Rottweiler boxer mix up until last year and now that there is clearly a bully around... no comments.
I hate BSL with a passion, but it really gets to me that majority of the anti pitbull people couldnt pick the bully out if you lined up 20 dogs (mixes) and one bully


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

It seems to me no matter what dog you have, someone will have something bad to say about it. Fortunately here, I don't care and I'm pretty sure the dogs care even less.

Smalls has been called a Pit several times, which is laughable, but she IS very friendly and sweet so I like to think they're just basing it on personality. Our old neighbors used to call AC on our Elkhound to report him as a wolf/wolf hybrid. A door to door home improvement guy just yesterday asked me if Jonas was a real Dachshund, which still has me confused. I guess we might have a rash of impostor Dachshunds in the area.


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

This is my "Boxer" not a Pit Bull:









This was my Pit Bull, not a Boxer mix:









The first dog is my Nubs and he's a Pit Bull, the second one is my late dog Carter who was a mix of a mix (not likely any Pit Bull in him). People have no clue what a Pit Bull looks like, not a clue. Most people can't tell you what any breed of dog is really. Just laugh at people when they point at your "Pit" and keep on trucking.


----------



## Darcystheone (Apr 30, 2008)

This is my Pit Bull .


----------



## Active Dog (Jan 18, 2010)

Just wow, I can't believe that man thought your ACD was a pit....*face palm* ignorance is bliss....


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

i had an "expert" dog trainer with 20 years experience ask me what mix iorek is... he is a pure bred samoyed. hard to come up with a mix that looks like that!


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

Blaze doesnt get confused as a pitbull. but he gets the BSL as a german shepherd. i have been told tons of times to keep my GSD away from the playground by our house (there is a path that loops around/through the play ground) by tons of different groups of parents. I have heard parents tell there children to stay away from the bad german shepherd dog. Lucky he doesnt long for children to pet him or strangers. He is neutral lol Should see some of those parents faces when other parents let their children come over and meet Blaze. I speak very loudly at that point about how he is well behaved and goes to retirment homes and does shows for the folks there a few times a month lol

Like comeeeeeee onnnnnnnn GSD's are SOOO common around here. "lassie" was a VERY popular dog in his time (yes lassie was a male) "lad" was very popular in his time, can we not distinguish fromt he 2.


----------



## TheBearCat (Jun 5, 2010)

Look at that picture I have to wonder if he's ever seen a bully in his life.


----------



## Darcystheone (Apr 30, 2008)

TheBearCat said:


> Look at that picture I have to wonder if he's ever seen a bully in his life.


This has happened varies times now, and each time (besides this one, b/c it was so short, I assume), i have told that she must be a Pit Bull b/c of the shape of her mouth and her ears... *scratches head*


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Darcystheone said:


> This is my Pit Bull .


Really? 


Words fail me.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

sassafras said:


> Really?


really...have you met my hyena?


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> really...have you met my hyena?


You know, it's really irresponsible to keep a wild animal like that. 



Please tell me you're kidding and no one has ever told you that.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

sassafras said:


> Please tell me you're kidding and no one has ever told you that.


unfortunately..no..im actually not kidding.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

It's probably because I have an actual hyena and have been telling every one she is Bolo.


----------



## Noobcakes (Jul 23, 2010)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> unfortunately..no..im actually not kidding.


I'm really sorry, but I'm calling AC on you. I must apologize in advance.


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

Noobcakes said:


> I'm really sorry, but I'm calling AC on you. I must apologize in advance.


I can't quite tell the tone of this, so my apologies if you're kidding, but Zim's dog Bolo is NOT a hyena. Someone once told her Bolo was a hyena. Bolo is not a hyena. Bolo is a dog.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

RaeganW said:


> I can't quite tell the tone of this, so my apologies if you're kidding, but Zim's dog Bolo is NOT a hyena. Someone once told her Bolo was a hyena. Bolo is not a hyena. Bolo is a dog.


The actual comment was "they dont let people have hyenas as pets. you should really research those kinds of decisions."

i was like


----------



## Noobcakes (Jul 23, 2010)

You can't fool me. I KNOW that's a hyena, I'm a wildlife expert.


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

On the same topic: 'Media Rottweiler' vs 'Actual Rottweiler'.

The number of people who have NO CLUE what a certain breed is supposed to look like is _very_ high. _Very._ Which is problematic once you have things like BSL going around.
It's another reason why recently I've started looking at the '25% of shelter dogs are purebred' statistic with a much more skeptical eye. If people can't even RECOGNIZE a purebred dog a lot of the time, how do we know these estimates are reliable?


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

she bears a SUPERFICIAL resemblance to a REAAAAAAAAALLLYYYYY TINY hyena lol....but only a superficial one...

she weighs 42 pounds

Hyenas are around 170ish

and really..its only superficial lol...no neophallus...


----------



## Noobcakes (Jul 23, 2010)

Zim, I know a hyena when I see one!!


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

then use a smilie...even of of these weak as heck df smilies...


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Have you met my Pit Bull yet?


----------



## Noobcakes (Jul 23, 2010)

Lol I was joking. I don't understand how your doggy looks like a hyena. It's a humongous FAIL!


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

Aww, KM I love that picture! Kuma looks like he belongs on a plinth in a monastery somewhere.


----------



## Noobcakes (Jul 23, 2010)

Kuma'sMom said:


> Have you met my Pit Bull yet?


Scary looking pit, is it one of those pit bulls that are bred to attack people?


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

> Aww, KM I love that picture! Kuma looks like he belongs on a plinth in a monastery somewhere.


Aw, thanks! That's his "Mommy's being mean and making me stay away from her" look, lol.



> Scary looking pit, is it one of those pit bulls that are bred to attack people?


OH, yes, that's my new Pit Bull Pug, LOL. He'll lick you within an inch of your life! 


Seriously though, I love Pits to death, but a Pug looks NOTHING like a Pit, but I get it pretty frequently.


----------



## Noobcakes (Jul 23, 2010)

LOL!? confuse a pug with a pit?! People are soooo ignorant!


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

Noobcakes said:


> Lol I was joking. I don't understand how your doggy looks like a hyena. It's a humongous FAIL!



i know...but i did do a doubletake at your comment lol.


she's got stripes and unusual ears...somehow that equals hyenaa???i suppose???


----------



## Noobcakes (Jul 23, 2010)

LOL  Some people are funny.


----------



## Tofu_pup (Dec 8, 2008)

Darcystheone said:


> This is my Pit Bull .


Wow. The resemblence to my pit is uncanny(see avatar).
But don't spread that around because I live in Denver.


----------



## doginthedesert (Jun 18, 2010)

I just can't form words. A boxer, a mastiff, MAYBE a bull terrier. That can be explained away by people being ignorant. But an australian cattle dog. If that is a pit what do you thnik he would call a real pit?

Also who would feel the need to yell at someone peacefully passing by with any dog. 

My faith in humans is failing quickly.


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

We had a PB American Cocker running around work the other day (Humane Society) and I had someone come in and ask me, "Is that a Mastiff?" and she was serious. I was so shocked I was just like "Um............................... No.. that's a cocker spaniel." But I tried to say it like it was no big deal, like people mistake cockers for mastiffs every day...


----------



## Noobcakes (Jul 23, 2010)

Binkalette said:


> We had a PB American Cocker running around work the other day (Humane Society) and I had someone come in and ask me, "Is that a Mastiff?" and she was serious. I was so shocked I was just like "Um............................... No.. that's a cocker spaniel." But I tried to say it like it was no big deal, like people mistake cockers for mastiffs every day...


ROFL!!! wow Bink.. lol


----------



## QuidditchGirl (Apr 9, 2010)

Binkalette said:


> We had a PB American Cocker running around work the other day (Humane Society) and I had someone come in and ask me, "Is that a Mastiff?" and she was serious. I was so shocked I was just like "Um............................... No.. that's a cocker spaniel." But I tried to say it like it was no big deal, like people mistake cockers for mastiffs every day...


OK that actually made me laugh out loud.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Erm...normally don't jump on the APBT threads but I have to say...when I saw the thread title I assumed you had am American Bulldog or something like that...which I guess I can understand as most people think Pits are huge for some reason...but an Australian Cattle Dog? Amazing.



ioreks_mom said:


> i had an "expert" dog trainer with 20 years experience ask me what mix iorek is... he is a pure bred samoyed. hard to come up with a mix that looks like that!


Well there's RBark's Kobe...lol. It's not that close but for your average person thinking "samoyed = big, white & fluffy" he's close enough, but he's a Sibe X Malamute...granted in person I think he said Kobe's actually about 29" tall soooo that might change things lol. 



Mira is an undercover purebred. Most people don't know what a FCR is anyway, and when she's seen with the Muttly Crew even people who _have _heard of them often assume she's a mix by virtue of company. *shrugs*


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Ahh yes, I've run into those so called 'experts', had one woman SWEAR my 200 lbs Brindle English Mastiff was a Pit. The world is FULL of IDIOTS.


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

cshellenberger said:


> The world is FULL of IDIOTS.


Hear hear!


----------



## HyperFerret (Feb 7, 2009)

Wow ... just wow ... to all of those! The Mastiff Spaniel made me laugh too.

Just for kicks, I asked my younger brother, who knows _Very_ little about dog breeds to look at the picks. 

First I showed him this one and asked him if that dog was a Pit Bull.


Darcystheone said:


>


He gives it a quick glance and says, nope, definitely not a pit.

Then I showed him these 2 pics and ask him which one is the Pit Bull.



Darkmoon said:


> This is my "Boxer" not a Pit Bull:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He looks at them real close and says, "Well ... I actually thought they were the same dog, just in one pic he's wearing a hat. But if I were to choose one of them, then this one is the Pit Bull", as he correctly points to the first pic.

To Zim's "hyena", he said, "that is *not* a hyena! I've been to a zoo, I know what a hyena looks like." And to Kuma he said, "Yeah, that's a Pug. ...The only reason I could actually tell you the name of that breed is because of the show 'Milo and Otis'." After seeing Zim's "hyena" and Kuma, he said, "People are crazy!"

This all coming from my 24 yo brother who has slight learning disabilities. Yet he can clearly pick out a Pit. lol


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> she's got stripes and unusual ears...somehow that equals hyenaa???i suppose???


 Don't feel bad, I've been asked if Mina is a hyena before...more than once.

And Upendi is a wolf didn't you know?


----------



## QuidditchGirl (Apr 9, 2010)

upendi'smommy said:


> Don't feel bad, I've been asked if Mina is a hyena before...more than once.
> 
> And Upendi is a wolf didn't you know?


Aren't hyenas more closely related to the cat than the dog? 

And Mina looks NOTHING like a hyena.


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

QuidditchGirl said:


> Aren't hyenas more closely related to the cat than the dog?
> 
> And Mina looks NOTHING like a hyena.


I'm not sure actually. And I know she doesn't, unfortuantely there are lots of idiots in the world. lol


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

Yeah, Hyenas are actually not in the dog family at all. They're wonderfully bizarre animals (and one of my favorites). =)


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

Pai said:


> Yeah, Hyenas are actually not in the dog family at all. They're wonderfully bizarre animals (and one of my favorites). =)


Hyenas are quite fascinating. I feel very very sorry for their females though, I would NOT want to be a hyena giving birth.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Wait, wait, wait...

Hyenas are 170 lbs!? I need to get to the zoo more often. I think I want one now.


----------



## sagira (Nov 5, 2009)

DJEtzel said:


> Wait, wait, wait...
> 
> Hyenas are 170 lbs!? I need to get to the zoo more often. I think I want one now.


To give you an idea of the scale, here's a man and a hyena.

http://davidmurodesign.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/hyena_man.png

I cannot believe the lack of dog breed knowledge. And to claim they are knowledgeable is worse! If I don't know, I ask the owner. 

Just today, I met a mom whose son was bitten in the face by what the owner described as a Lab, but the lady was adamant it was a pitbull. It held on so long to my boy's face, it just wouldn't let go, she said. He needed surgery. I felt sorry for the boy (who's about 8 and has a scar on his face) and the mom, but at the same time I wonder, was it really a pitbull? Labs can bite too, you know. It seemed a case of excessive arousal and likely kicked in prey drive.

I wonder what my puppy will be mistaken for. So far by picture, my friend thought she was a Spaniel. Which is not totally implausible, as her ears are longish and Setters and Spaniels are related and share a common ancestor hundreds of years ago. Nobody in my area has a Llewellin. Nobody knows what they are either, except for one guy who visits from up North.


----------



## TheBearCat (Jun 5, 2010)

Jumping in on the conversation-there's a village in Harar, Ethiopia that allows tourist to attend/assist in hyena feedings each night. Might be a little much for some but that's been on my list of things to do before I die for a while now.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

sagira said:


> To give you an idea of the scale, here's a man and a hyena.
> 
> http://davidmurodesign.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/hyena_man.png


Woah. Why did I never know that hyenas were so big!? They're awesome! What's with the females giving birth? I apparently know nothing about hyenas...


----------



## sagira (Nov 5, 2009)

DJEtzel said:


> Woah. Why did I never know that hyenas were so big!? They're awesome! What's with the females giving birth? I apparently know nothing about hyenas...


From Wikipedia:

"Birth is difficult, as females have to give birth through their narrow clitoris. Also, spotted hyena cubs are the largest carnivoran cubs relative to their mother's weight.[9] In captivity, many cubs of first time mothers are stillborn because of the long labour times involved, and in the wild, it is estimated that 10% of first time mothers die during labour.[44]"

Ouch.

Why am I awake at 3:10 AM? New puppy


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

upendi'smommy said:


> I'm not sure actually. And I know she doesn't, unfortuantely there are lots of idiots in the world. lol


hyenas are in the hyenadae family and are more closely related to weasels than to cats or dogs.

we should totally start a hyena kennel. lol.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm still trying to wrap my head around the fact that apparently more people know what a hyena is than what some common breeds of dogs look like. :|


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

Shaina said:


> Well there's RBark's Kobe...lol. It's not that close but for your average person thinking "samoyed = big, white & fluffy" he's close enough, but he's a Sibe X Malamute...granted in person I think he said Kobe's actually about 29" tall soooo that might change things lol.


kobe isn't quite as fluffy as iorek, he has much shorter fur. and isn't kobe 90 lb? he is beautiful dog but i don't think he could be confused with a sammy.  but, like you said, white and fluffy = samoyed. haha!

it is so funny how some people are just _convinced_ that they know what they are talking about and they know the dog so much better than the owner. at least where i live now no one talks about breed with me. but one person did ask if iorek was for sale... i would like to see that old guy with iorek and his tummy issues for one night! haha! he would come back to me within 24 hours with multi-coloured beneful poo all down his backside. hahaha! (not that i would ever even consider selling him!)


----------



## Darcystheone (Apr 30, 2008)

Add me to the list of ppl who had no clue Hyena's were so large.. You learn something new every day.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

sassafras said:


> I'm still trying to wrap my head around the fact that apparently more people know what a hyena is than what some common breeds of dogs look like. :|


its the "pit bull" thing. 99% of the population has NO IDEA what a pit bull actually looks like. my dog..Bolo..is a pure pit bull....and yet when i walked her down the street with my pit mix(now passed on)...Bolo was always the mix and Vi was the purebred. 

and to a lesser extent its just ignorance of dogs. and hyenas(a lot of people have...when the subject comes up...thought that hyenas are canines.)

i dunno...extensive dog knowledge seems to be a pretty rare thing.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Darcystheone said:


> Add me to the list of ppl who had no clue Hyena's were so large.. You learn something new every day.


Me, too. I guess I thought of them as big, but not THAT big. Maybe because in nature shows they are always around larger animals like lions and the big prey animals? I don't know. But... dang.



zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> i dunno...extensive dog knowledge seems to be a pretty rare thing.


When I was a wee lass I was SO obsessed with dog breeds and reading about as many as I could get information about that I probably drove my parents crazy. I never realized I was a freak until this thread.  


But I still don't ask someone if their dog is a particular breed unless I'm pretty dang sure of myself.


----------



## Noobcakes (Jul 23, 2010)

I never knew hyenas were that big! Now I want one!! Even if I have to move to Africa!


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

sassafras said:


> But I still don't ask someone if their dog is a particular breed unless I'm pretty dang sure of myself.


That's what I do, too! 

And wow, I had no clue either that hyenas were so big! They look so little in The Lion King 

I don't actually think I've seen one in a zoo.... Hmmmmmm.... I frequented the Philly Zoo when I lived there, and I just don't think they have one! Crazy...


----------



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

Last night, I encountered a woman with a Tervuren. I'm 99.999% positive it was a Tervuren because, well, _nothing_ looks like a Tervuren, and this would be only the second I'd ever met. I complimented her on the dog. She looked puzzled. 

"Ter... huh?"

"Your dog - he is a Tervuren, right?"

"He's a what?"

"His breed - he's a Belgian Tervuren, right?"

"No, he's a Lab-Husky mix."

"Ummm.... Ok."


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

We went to Botswana in 2008 and had the great pleasure of seeing these great hyaenas. The best thing is spotting their poop. It looks like soft serve vanilla ice cream because of all the bone they eat


----------



## sagira (Nov 5, 2009)

Cool pics, MegaMuttMom!

I'd like to think I have extensive knowledge of dog breeds, but I don't claim to be above some people on this board. I have The Dog Bible, and since I was a child I read up on breeds. I'm fascinated. Like sassafras, I don't mention the breed until I'm very sure of myself.


----------



## Noobcakes (Jul 23, 2010)

MegaMuttMom,

Thanks for ruining the Ice cream in the fridge. Next time I go get some, I'll think about hyena poop.... LOL. Well, if it tastes like ice cream, I'll eat it too


----------



## Darcystheone (Apr 30, 2008)

Independent George said:


> Last night, I encountered a woman with a Tervuren. I'm 99.999% positive it was a Tervuren because, well, _nothing_ looks like a Tervuren, and this would be only the second I'd ever met. I complimented her on the dog. She looked puzzled.
> 
> "Ter... huh?"
> 
> ...


hilarious.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Hyena man feeding the hyenas:






I think hyenas are awesome... but I would not want to own one.  And yeah, they're big! I always forget how big until I see them at the zoo again. I love the noises they make.


----------



## melaka (Mar 31, 2010)

That video is so cool.

And for a while Buffy was getting called a Pit Bull all the time. I have no idea what she is, so she very well could be part Pit. But most people's reason for calling her a Pit is her light brindle coat. (She also gets the hyena comments, though no one has said it seriously ... yet.)

But now that she seems to be staying smaller in size (about 15" tall and 25 lbs. at 7 months old tomorrow), I don't hear the Pit comments as much. However, since she now has big ears that stand up about 90% of the time, someone mistook her for a ACD, and others have been saying she must have GSD in her. No one believes me that she's just a mutt.


----------



## pbmix (Sep 8, 2009)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA

That was such a needed laugh for me this morning!!!! 



zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> really...have you met my hyena?


----------



## Meshkenet (Oct 2, 2009)

This thread has been a lot of fun in an otherwise boring morning.

By the way, I hope everybody has met my GSD:


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Darkmoon said:


> This is my "Boxer" not a Pit Bull:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


absolutely gorgeous dogs. Love the hat! My local shelter *used* to call pit/pit mixes boxer mixes which I hated. Be honest at least. Now, they are

I had no clue Hyenas were that big and I can't get past they give birth through their clitoris. Yikes.
MegaMuttMom: thanks, next time I have vanilla ice cream I'll be thinking of hyena poop.
I can see mixing up a boxer and a pit, maybe a bullmastiff and a pit but a pug? a Cocker Spaniel?


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

DJEtzel said:


> Woah. Why did I never know that hyenas were so big!? They're awesome! What's with the females giving birth? I apparently know nothing about hyenas...


Female hyenas have what's basically a 'girl penis'. The cubs have to go all the way through the narrow tube to be born. Their anatomy is also why they cannot be mated with without their full cooporation, and thus why males are the submissive members of the pack hierarchy (cuz they basically have to always 'ask nice' and grovel in order to be allowed to mate with anybody). Hyena females are the Amazons of the animal kingdom. =P



> Meshkenet said:
> 
> 
> > By the way, I hope everybody has met my GSD:


I blame Shiloh Shepherds for that mix-up.


----------



## HyperFerret (Feb 7, 2009)

TheBearCat said:


> Jumping in on the conversation-there's a village in Harar, Ethiopia that allows tourist to attend/assist in hyena feedings each night. Might be a little much for some but that's been on my list of things to do before I die for a while now.


 that seems like that would be awesome! I wanna do that. 



MegaMuttMom said:


> We went to Botswana in 2008 and had the great pleasure of seeing these great hyaenas. The best thing is spotting their poop. It looks like soft serve vanilla ice cream because of all the bone they eat


 That is hilarious and very interesting.  And very cute pics!

I wanted to see the feeding video but it doesn't show in the thread on my iPhone. Maybe I can just YouTube it.


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

InkedMarie said:


> My local shelter *used* to call pit/pit mixes boxer mixes which I hated. Be honest at least. Now, they are


We never put the words "Pit Bull" on a dogs kennel at our Humane Society, it turns people off of the dog the second they see them. We like to give the dogs the chance to make someone fall in love before they bring lables into it. We put "Staffordshire Bull Terrier" or "American Staffordshire Terrier", believe it or not most people don't know that Staffies are Pit Bulls.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Here is me and my Pit:


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Binkalette said:


> We never put the words "Pit Bull" on a dogs kennel at our Humane Society, it turns people off of the dog the second they see them. We like to give the dogs the chance to make someone fall in love before they bring lables into it. We put "Staffordshire Bull Terrier" or "American Staffordshire Terrier", believe it or not most people don't know that Staffies are Pit Bulls.


I've seen some of the rescues around here simply say "terrier" or "terrier mix", others will use APBT.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

sassafras said:


> I've seen some of the rescues around here simply say "terrier" or "terrier mix", others will use APBT.


When I first went to visit Foxhound Rescue a few years ago, the rescue head said she had a "terrier mix". I'm being honest when I say I thought a scruffy little thing. Turns out Emma was a pitbull terrier mix, had been beaten, was handshy and I was told NOT to touch her. I literally sat on my hands til it appeared that Emma really liked me and I got to love on her all over!


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Binkalette said:


> We never put the words "Pit Bull" on a dogs kennel at our Humane Society, it turns people off of the dog the second they see them. We like to give the dogs the chance to make someone fall in love before they bring lables into it. We put "Staffordshire Bull Terrier" or "American Staffordshire Terrier", believe it or not most people don't know that Staffies are Pit Bulls.


Us either. We use staffy mix, terrier mix, staffy terrier, etc. for the same reasons.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

DJEtzel said:


> Us either. We use staffy mix, terrier mix, staffy terrier, etc. for the same reasons.


and frankly any rescue should be ashamed for using those tactics. a woman in my area adopted a dog she was told was a "boxer/terrier" mix...a dog which the rescue KNEW was a pureblood APBT. When someone told her the dog was a pit bull several months later...she immediately picked up her shotgun and put a bullet in his head.

tactics like that to get dogs adopted have some pretty horrible negative side effects..including the story i posted above. you also run the risk of the adopter waltzing into an area with BSL thinking they are safe...but the most common AND most awful one..it contributes to the negative breed image.."pit bulls are such awful dogs that shelters have to LIE to get them adopted".

dont lie. tell the truth. approach it with a modicum of appeal..EDUCATE...and then people will OPENLY adopt pit bulls...with far less in the way of risk to the dogs.

sorry but that stuff really burns me up. its flat out unethical.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> and frankly any rescue should be ashamed for using those tactics. a woman in my area adopted a dog she was told was a "boxer/terrier" mix...a dog which the rescue KNEW was a pureblood APBT. When someone told her the dog was a pit bull several months later...she immediately picked up her shotgun and put a bullet in his head.
> 
> tactics like that to get dogs adopted have some pretty horrible negative side effects..including the story i posted above. you also run the risk of the adopter waltzing into an area with BSL thinking they are safe...but the most common AND most awful one..it contributes to the negative breed image.."pit bulls are such awful dogs that shelters have to LIE to get them adopted".
> 
> ...


It may be flat out unethical, but it is not my choice, and I cannot change it if I wanted to. I don't particularly WANT to, but I would have different policies if I had a rescue. 

Yes, we change the name to appeal to people more on the cages. We also do it because we don't KNOW what's a pitbull, staffordshire, mix, etc. None of our dogs have papers, so we are completely in the dark, and I am the best guess at breeds there, and I fail miserably with most bully breeds, as most do. I admit that. We rarely list ANY dog as a Schnauzer, Staffordshire, etc. because we can then be held liable if the owner decides or somehow finds out that it is a mix. We list everything within reason as a mix. Terrier mix, Staffordshire Terrier mix, Bulldog mix. We have had a schnauzer recently and a GSD that we knew were purebred- you could tell, and we listed them as such, without the mix. 

That said, if I'm counseling a person about the dog in question listed as a terrier mix and they ask "What kind?" I say American Pitbull Terrier mix or Staffordshire Terrier mix, whichever I think it closer resembles. If I'm at an event and they ask, I say pit bull mix to get that out there before they decide to go on and on if they don't want one. In a shelter, they're there to look at dogs, I figure they should have some knowledge of questions to ask and be open to seeing different dogs. In public they aren't always dog people. I correct many myths on a daily basis there in regards to pits as well. When someone fills out an application and asks for the breed to fill in, we tell them pit bull mix. We do inform them through the process that they are applying for a pitbull mix or staffordshire mix, we just don't list it on the paper work and cages, so that people can get to know the dogs before the breed. I think you of all people can understand that the most. I've seen people walk through the shelter that knew what a pitbull was and point them out without care to stop and check their name, age, gender, etc. or look at them. They completely pass them by because they are terrible dogs. After a person takes a dog outside, plays with it, hears that it's great with kids, cats, and dogs, and has great manners, they're less likey to care that it's a pit bull, because they've fallen in love.


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

We say 'Am Staff' and the like not because we don't want people to know what they are getting, but because we don't want the uneducated public walking in, looking at the tag and going "OMG PIT BULL- PIT BULLS ARE MONSTERS!" and passing by. What we do want is people going "American Staffordshire Terrier.. huh.. oh he's sweet." The dogs then get a chance to prove themselves to be wonderful, sweet, affectionate dogs so that when we DO tell them (and yes! We do! There are parts of our adoption application pertaining to BSL, Homeowners insurance and landlords- so we need to be sure they know what they are getting) they have already realized that the dog is not a monster.

Much better I think than labeling "Pit Bull Terrier" and having everybody walk by while the dog sits there for weeks and weeks and eventually gets put down. It's hard enough to adopt them out even listed as "Am Staff", it is not my fault that people have such a bad stigma about them, and we are not contributing to the stigma by calling them Am Staff or any other bully name. It's our best guess! When people ask about "Pit bulls" we do inform them that a "Pit Bull" is not a breed, but a generalization of several bully breeds.


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

Meet Uallis...my 200lb *Boxer*:










lol...cracks me up every time. He would have to be the BIGGEST Boxer ever! lol He's also been confused with a Sharpei...but that I can understand to some extent. Oh...and a Great Dane.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Pai said:


> It's another reason why recently I've started looking at the '25% of shelter dogs are purebred' statistic with a much more skeptical eye. If people can't even RECOGNIZE a purebred dog a lot of the time, how do we know these estimates are reliable?


Definitely not reliable. But I actually think the percentage of purebreds is higher than 25%. Just they aren't the ones the shelter says are purebreds  . I've seen very obvious purebreds listed as mixes, and very obvious mixes listed as purebred. Although I suppose dog people could use the same tactic as the purebred cat people---if it doesn't have papers, there's no way to prove it's purebred, so obviously no purebred cats ever end up in shelters. . . .


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

Mdawn said:


> Meet Uallis...my 200lb *Boxer*:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's obviously a giant Pug.


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Willowy said:


> Definitely not reliable. But I actually think the percentage of purebreds is higher than 25%. Just they aren't the ones the shelter says are purebreds  . I've seen very obvious purebreds listed as mixes, and very obvious mixes listed as purebred. Although I suppose dog people could use the same tactic as the purebred cat people---if it doesn't have papers, there's no way to prove it's purebred, so obviously no purebred cats ever end up in shelters. . . .


The other thing is, a dog might come in that looks just like a flat coat retriever, but that is so rare we would just assume that he is probably not and is a black lab mix instead. There are so so SO many mixes that can pass as purebreds.. And since we at the shelter have no idea if a dog is a purebred xbreed or a mix, we just go with the most common breeds in our area and call them mixes.
Oh and then try to add badly bred purebreds into the mix and things get even more confusing... :-/


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

Binkalette said:


> The other thing is, a dog might come in that looks just like a flat coat retriever, but that is so rare we would just assume that he is probably not and is a black lab mix instead./


Or a golden mix. The yellow gene in goldens throws black puppies if it's crossed with a dog that doesn't have it too (or something like that, I've never actually researched it, just repeating something I vaguely remember hearing).


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

Pai said:


> He's obviously a giant Pug.


Obviously...He's the world's biggest Pug...lol

Several years ago, I was fostering a Siberian Husky. When I'd walk her, I actually had people turn around and walk the other way. Once a kid started screaming about the "Wolf". lol People would always STARE at her like she was a freak of nature...She was just a Husky for heaven's sake...sure, she was a gorgeous dog but jeeezzzzzzz....


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Mdawn said:


> Obviously...He's the world's biggest Pug...lol
> 
> Several years ago, I was fostering a Siberian Husky. When I'd walk her, I actually had people turn around and walk the other way. Once a kid started screaming about the "Wolf". lol People would always STARE at her like she was a freak of nature...She was just a Husky for heaven's sake...sure, she was a gorgeous dog but jeeezzzzzzz....


Haha, I have people do the exact same with Frag, because he's a "Police dog". Not trying to stereotype, but where this happens is a very nasty city in michigan that is pretty much all ghetto and they are always african americans that are afraid of him. It's sad that so many people are afraid of a dog because of the police. I had one young kid that wasn't too afraid and asked to pet him once. I guess by young I mean he was around my age. He asked if he bit and I said he hasn't, but he is a dog, so you never know. He looked at me very skeptically, and before going to pet him asked, "If he bites me, is it alright if I sue you?" props to him for covering his back, just in case. Lol, I said yes, you can go ahead and sue me. That made my day. It was probably the best stranger meeting we've had, to be honest.


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

It's hilarious that someone actually asked you if it was alright to sue you if your dog bites them...lol 

OT but one of the best meetings that Uallis had with someone was with a person that didn't even initiate contact with him to start. Uallis is a very...obvious dog in person. He's not easy to overlook and people always stare at him, ask to pet him, etc. However, once when Uallis was about...oh...5-6 months or so there was a music festival by one of the local rivers. Great socialization experience for him as there would were tons of people and loud music, etc, so I took him. Tons of people were just fawning all over him and he kept looking off at a certain point in the distance. I took notice, looked and he was staring at an older man. Uallis clearly wanted to go over in that direction and so I let him. I didn't let Uallis just walk up to him, but I brought him close. The man kept looking at Uallis, Uallis kept looking at him and I said to the guy, "I think my dog wants to meet you..." He said that he'd love to meet him, so I brought Uallis over to him. Uallis LOVED this guy and just acted like a goober around him. The man actually asked a ton of questions about him and was, I think, honestly interested in the breed. He didn't make the usual comments of, "Oh, he's not a dog, but a horse!" or "He needs a saddle!" (I could go on and on) but just wanted to know about Uallis and the type of dog he was. It was one of the most positive encounters that Uallis has had...and me for that matter. I'm always polite to anyone that wants to meet and pet either of my dogs...but I do honestly get tired of the some ol' comments. It's rare when people actually want to know about HIM instead of making "funny" remarks. Sometimes, I purposely avoid hugely public places because of it.

Anyway, back on topic, Uallis gets mistaken for a Great Dane A LOT. Once when I was at a red light, I heard the people in the car next to us...literally screaming about the "Great Dane" in my car. Then they started yelling stuff at Uallis trying to get his attention. It was a bunch of teenagers, but still I've gotten to the point that I get tired of it and I'm not afraid to be a bit rude when its needed. I just rolled up the windows of the car so both of us could tune them out....LOL!!


----------



## StubbyDog (Aug 26, 2010)

I'm sorry you've had such an awful experience of discrimination. I own an American Pit Bull Terrier and haven't had anyone say anything quite so vulgar to my face (yet). Though I did have to go through a legal struggle to keep her. 

Anyways, reading your story brought to mind an article I read not too long ago about a couple who faced a similar situation, with much more dire consequences. I thought you might be able to relate. Here's the link if you like: http://www.snponline.com/articles/2010/08/25/multiple_papers/news/allwhdiabl_20100825_0626pm_3.txt

I hope things get better for you in your neighborhood. 

Lisa


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Mdawn it seems we both own over sized boxers,people have asked a few times if Aslan is one.

The funniest was a few weeks back there was a young boy around 6 years old fishing with his dad around the lake we frequent,as i walked by he said "i know what that big dog is" i asked what he said "he's a golden retriever" i said "not many people guess that right.hahahaha


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

I've had several people argue with me that my greyhound was a whippet. One person informed me that my dog couldn't possibly be a greyhound because they only come in gray.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

lovemygreys said:


> I've had several people argue with me that my greyhound was a whippet. *One person informed me that my dog couldn't possibly be a greyhound because they only come in gray*.


that actually made me lol!! haha! thank you for that


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

lovemygreys said:


> I've had several people argue with me that my greyhound was a whippet. One person informed me that my dog couldn't possibly be a greyhound because they only come in gray.


Ha! I have a rosebreasted cockatoo (they're pink & grey) and I was told mine had to be a girl because it's pink. (He's a boy).


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

I was at the dog beach the other day and there was a girl with an AB mix and an aussie mix. The AB was a young dog, full of beans and kept grabbing the collar of another young dog (a lab). At one point he didn't want to let go, so I assisted the girl in removing her dog and went on my way.
As I approached the parking lot a guy with a shihtzu mix approached me and asked me whether the big dog was a pit bull. I said, no, it was an AB and that pits were much smaller. Then we had "the talk" where he says pitbulls are all vicious monsters and I say he is sadly mistaken and misinformed. 
It was only after that I thought about the fact that when he was on the beach there WAS a pit there...a very sweet little black female with an older lady. Who actually interacted with the guy's dog....and he didn't even know it. Of course, I didn't want to get the lady and her sweet little pitty in trouble either. We have BSL here. (Though I don't know if the lady understands fully the risk she is taking bringing her dog into a public, busy dog park...if someone reports her that dog is likely to die).
The Attorney General who put through BSL here in Ontario himself was unable to pick an APBT out of a picture lineup. So I wonder how many 'pitbull attacks' were from totally misidentified dogs...the numbers must be astounding.
I'm going to yet another anti bsl rally tomorrow. 
I don't know if it will do any good, but gotta keep trying.


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

Yeah, no one believes that my dog is an actual breed... I always get asked what mix she is. 

Then comes the obligatory, "She looks like she could be part fox" comment... I've been tempted to just agree sometimes 

Welcome to my fox:


----------



## jesirose (Mar 27, 2008)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> unfortunately..no..im actually not kidding.


I had more than one person ask if Hadley was a hyena.


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

I forgot...i have a Hyena too...


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Mr Pooch said:


> I forgot...i have a Hyena too...


Stunning hyena!


----------



## Mrs.K (Aug 28, 2010)

I was asked if my young bitch is a Rottie mix even though she's a purebred GSD.


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Finkie_Mom said:


> Yeah, no one believes that my dog is an actual breed... I always get asked what mix she is.
> 
> Then comes the obligatory, "She looks like she could be part fox" comment... I've been tempted to just agree sometimes
> 
> Welcome to my fox:


Oh yeah, I got one of them foxes, too. An 85 lb one...


----------



## Chikyuu (May 1, 2010)

Had to throw in mine as well... A couple people have pointed out my "australian shepherd" =P


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

I have to admit I love walking Jonas and Smalls together. People tell us all the time they love our big and little wiener dogs. Or how cute it is we have mom and baby together.


----------



## Mrs.K (Aug 28, 2010)

Here is my Rottie Mix. She really really looks like a Rottweiler, doesn't she? (NOT!)






























> Or how cute it is we have mom and baby together.


That I get a lot too. People sometimes think that Indra is the baby of Yukon & Zenzy.


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

I'd like everyone to meet my Greyhound/Pittbull Mix.


























Take to note, We know 100% He's half Yellow Lab, we have no CLUE what Daddy is LOL The Last pic of him is with my Frenchie. Pure Bred Boston Terrier as far as we know!













Oh and this is my Mini Pitt Bull Chad. LMAO! Pure Bred AKC (i know not wonderful) Registered Boston Terrier.


----------



## HyperFerret (Feb 7, 2009)

Mine being mutts and all, I don't really have this problem. However, EVERY time I'm out with mine people ALWAYS want to know what breed they are. (Mainly with Toehuntai, Emerald, & Tj.) Then when I tell them that they're mixed breeds, first they stare at them - and look kinda disappointed, _then_ they'll say something along the lines of how pretty they are.

Now what I don't get... ALL THE TIME people proclaim on how BIG Toehuntai is. Mainly with Toehuntai but I've heard it with Saphira and Dutchess too. But each time, I'm all like "What are they talking about?!?!" as I look at my near knee high dogs. It's even worse when they see Toehuntai in the car (small suv), then he's a ginormous dog, from what I hear through the windows.

Not the best pic but the only one on my phone that gives a size comparison. Tan Sibe and black Lab mix (that's invading Toehuntai's space, lol) are 2 dogs I'm baby sitting. Anywho, that's me with (L-R) Emerald, Camillia, Tj, (back) Moomoo, Toehuntai, & Saphira's tail.










I don't know why everyone thinks they're so big.


----------



## Chikyuu (May 1, 2010)

I get that with pictures of River. She has the shape of a big dog, but is actually quite small, about 30 lbs. At least she gets compliments =P such as "What kinda dog is that? He's cool lookin'!"


----------



## Darcystheone (Apr 30, 2008)

Today while out with our new puppy, I was told that Piper must be a dalmatian/hound mix. The guy would not take no for an answer either, and refused to believe she had any Heeler or border collie in her. I love how sure of themselves these ppl are who "know" these things, lol. At least he didn't say anything about Darcy being a pit, thats something I guess.


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

Awww new Puppy is Adorable!! (giggles) Can I have him/her so cute! Eeee, okay I'm done LOL,


----------



## LDMomma (Jul 19, 2010)

People at our local dog park gang up and harass "pit bulls" into leaving the park.

Funny story about misidentification- I'm walking Lily (black dog in my avatar) who is a Yorkie/Shih Tzu mix. Lady approaches and does the cute puppy routine. Then she says "I love big weiners." I guess the teenager came out in me because I just laughed. After a minute, I told her Lily is a Shih Tzu not a weinier dog


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Deron_dog said:


> I'd like everyone to meet my Greyhound/Pittbull Mix.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gorgeous dogs!


----------



## Cindy23323 (Mar 31, 2010)

I had animal control show up, wanting to search our property for a kitty cat that was reported running around the area with a bottle stuck on his head. When she seen my animals she asked if they were coyotes, lol


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

HyperFerret said:


> I don't know why everyone thinks they're so big.


People always talk about how big Jack and Magpie are, too. Odd because they're really NOT big, even more odd because we do have a Dane and two Corsos in the neighborhood. Not big to me by any means:










People also think Jack is a GSD, a Husky, or a Wolf so I just kind of smile and nod at most comments including ones about their side. We also walk Jack and Magpie together, and it seems every one asks if Jack is a GSD, and then ask what Magpie is. Makes me wonder how of those two one would pick Jack as the GSD.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Carsten has been mistaken for a Pit Bull a few times now. I am always a little amazed. Once when I told the lady "no, he is a Rottweiler" She replied "Well, I KNEW it was one of those dangerous ones" This was when he was being led through Petsmart by a 6 year old child. Yup, he is one of those dangerous ones. I always have a moment of happiness when the other person's "safe dog" behaves poorly just then.


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

InkedMarie said:


> gorgeous dogs!


Thank you,


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

Equinox said:


> Oh yeah, I got one of them foxes, too. An 85 lb one...


Ohhh, that's a rare color for a fox! I heard there are only a few in the world! You've got yourself a real treasure there... 

Between the foxes, hyenas, coyotes, and wolves, we've got the beginnings of a good zoo here


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Finkie_Mom said:


> Ohhh, that's a rare color for a fox! I heard there are only a few in the world! You've got yourself a real treasure there...
> 
> Between the foxes, hyenas, coyotes, and wolves, we've got the beginnings of a good zoo here


Rare! I oughta breed him!! 

I think along with the ears, the color is actually what convinces some people... or so I'm told... apparently because foxes are reddish orange with black legs, and Trent's black with orangish tan legs, it qualifies him... huh.

He's also a purebred Siberian Husky!!


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> People always talk about how big Jack and Magpie are, too. Odd because they're really NOT big, even more odd because we do have a Dane and two Corsos in the neighborhood. Not big to me by any means:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know that I know, and love, Elkies but how could anyone think they're big? And Jack's a GSD? Some people must be really clueless


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

InkedMarie said:


> You know that I know, and love, Elkies but how could anyone think they're big? And Jack's a GSD? Some people must be really clueless


No idea. Every day at school I talk about dogs and usually the client asks me what kind I have, and when I get to Elkhound almost ALL of them say "Oh, they're pretty big right?" Uh.. if you've only met Chihuahuas, sure? 
Jack is most commonly mistaken as a GSD. A man in our neighborhood who HAS a GSD told us Jack was the mostly beautiful Shepherd he had ever seen.


----------



## Mupton (Apr 7, 2010)

I get harassed about docking my labs tail when he is a lab/weim (shelter dog, not my desicion). I also get "your lab shouldnt be that skinny". People looove to assume things. I wish they could come home with me and see just how much that cow eats!

On a side note people like to tell me my puppy is extremly filthy but really she just has brindle legs


----------



## HyperFerret (Feb 7, 2009)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Jack is most commonly mistaken as a GSD. A man in our neighborhood *who HAS a GSD* told us Jack was the mostly beautiful Shepherd he had ever seen.


O.O


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

I know, I know. I THINK I told him he was an Elkhound, but most of the time I just say thanks.


----------



## lauren17 (Apr 14, 2009)

Have you guys ever seen my wolf hybrid? I mean its so obvious just look at that head, he's clearly high content wolf hybrid lol


----------



## foxthegoldfish (Apr 15, 2008)

Have you seen my purebred labrador? or pure bred staffy?








Maybe when he was a little puppy?









I think he is bit big for a staffy..... 66lbs at 7.5months


----------



## nainai0585 (Jan 30, 2010)

Do you like my rats?


----------



## MonicaBH (Jul 5, 2008)

I would like to take this opportunity to introduce my Bernese Mountain Dog, Clyde. 










His breed was identified to me by a fellow BMD owner at an outdoor pet event last spring...


----------



## melaka (Mar 31, 2010)

LDMomma said:


> People at our local dog park gang up and harass "pit bulls" into leaving the park.


Wow, that's horrible. People can be so ignorant.

Anyway, I have to take back what I said about Buffy not being called a hyena seriously. I took her to a family party this weekend and not only got the hyena comment about 20 times, but also one guy following me around the party saying, "No, I'm really serious, I think she's part hyena." He's usually a pretty smart/nice guy too so not sure where that was coming from.

Anyway, here's a recent picture of my Pit Bull/Australian Cattle Dog/Hyena mix. Oh, she got a fox comment at the party too.










And MonicaBH, my friends' Entlebucher Mountain Dog is often called a Rottie, so I guess it goes both ways.


----------



## Sunyoung (Oct 28, 2009)

Here's the biggest dog in the world at a whopping 13 pounds! "He" is also a "purebred chihuahua".


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

Omg, the ears! So cute!


----------



## BrittanyG (May 27, 2009)

I have a Hyena too! Jeez these things breed like crazy huh?


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

I was walking these two down the street when a lady in her front yard remarked to her companion, "Oh, look at the Shih Tzu and Husky!"


----------



## Meshkenet (Oct 2, 2009)

After reading through this thread, I've realised my dog breed knowledge is seriously lacking. Of course, my husky mix agrees with me:


----------



## That'llDo (Apr 13, 2010)

Crantastic said:


> I was walking these two down the street when a lady in her front yard remarked to her companion, "Oh, look at the Shih Tzu and Husky!"


That's so bad I'm not even sure which she thought was which!

I would also like to know how the heck so many people there get to be a bunch of hyena-dog hybrids running around. It seems like the brindle dogs especially bring that on, which makes me wonder if they've ever...you know...SEEN a hyena in the first place.


----------



## tw1n (May 12, 2009)

I get the mother daughter thing all the time... I guess they are the same color so I can see it... but Nealy is pretty much full grown.


----------



## _inge_ (Aug 15, 2010)

This thread is funny lol..some people pff

This is my " ridgeback" i have heard it a couple of times..because she has a ridge on her back . Yeay.. a tiny, hairy ridgeback that doesnt look anything like a ridgeback








And my "pitbull"


----------



## QuidditchGirl (Apr 9, 2010)

tw1n said:


> I get the mother daughter thing all the time... I guess they are the same color so I can see it... but Nealy is pretty much full grown.


I get the mother/daughter thing a lot too. Except my big dog is a boy. And he's the puppy. And my little dog is full grown. And one is lab x dane and one is a rat terrier. So... yeah... mother/daughter... not so much.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Here's my "hairy pit bull" -- once I was walking him and a guy yelled "Whoa! It's a hairy pit bull!" Now we call him that even though we have no idea if he has any pit bull in him or not.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Crantastic said:


> I was walking these two down the street when a lady in her front yard remarked to her companion, "Oh, look at the Shih Tzu and Husky!"


There was a lady that was CONVINCED Summer and Mia were shih tzus. She argued and argued with me. So maybe there's some weird looking shih tzus out there? Because uh... this










and this










they're the same.


----------



## foxthegoldfish (Apr 15, 2008)

I could see someone mixing up shih tzus and pappions 
But arguing with you about it is silly


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Maybe she'd never actually seen a shih tzu in full coat before and thought they were supposed to look like a papillon, haha. Most of the shih tzus around here are shaved down very short. They still look nothing like a papillon to me, but apparently the general public can't tell a brindle dog from a hyena, so I'm not shocked that your dogs and mine have been referred to as shih tzus!


----------



## tw1n (May 12, 2009)

sassafras said:


> Here's my "hairy pit bull" -- once I was walking him and a guy yelled "Whoa! It's a hairy pit bull!" Now we call him that even though we have no idea if he has any pit bull in him or not.


Looks like a pit mix to me. So it's possible. 

Once had a dog that was like... scottish terrior x pit bull.

She had the body of a pit, and the coat of a scotty. We called her a Bearded Pit.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Honestly, my all time favorite story still is the man who adopted a kitten from my boyfriend's parent's who told us his dog, who looked pretty much just like this:










was a Rottweiler Shih Tzu mix.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Honestly, my all time favorite story still is the man who adopted a kitten from my boyfriend's parent's who told us his dog, who looked pretty much just like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whaa... You mean... it's not!?


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Honestly, my all time favorite story still is the man who adopted a kitten from my boyfriend's parent's who told us his dog, who looked pretty much just like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I totally see it.


----------



## Darcystheone (Apr 30, 2008)

Besides the pit bull comments about Darcy we always hear (meaning almost everytime we see ppl when we walk her), what a cute "Sheppard puppy" we have, and most ppl guess her to be about 9mths old .... yeah, she's a 4 yr old ACD, not a puppy, and not a GSD.


----------



## Meshkenet (Oct 2, 2009)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Honestly, my all time favorite story still is the man who adopted a kitten from my boyfriend's parent's who told us his dog, who looked pretty much just like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, now you have me trying to picture a Shih Tzu and a Rott mating :S ... whoever was the female and whoever was the male, they faced quite a few problems!


----------



## Ludor (Jul 19, 2010)

I understand the pain. I'm trying to get a dog and through the whole thing my parents have been like 'No German Shepherds! No Pitbulls! No Rottweilers! They're ~naturally~ aggressive and can snap at any moment!'. Even my usually rebellious, open-minded Aunt thinks the same thing. It's not the breed, it's the person behind it!

They're warming up to bigger dogs (introduce them to the puppies first *cough*).

P.S. Run! It'll eat your children, destroy your cities! http://hbspcapets.shelterbuddy.com/photos//lostfound/19415.jpg


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Meshkenet said:


> Ok, now you have me trying to picture a Shih Tzu and a Rott mating :S ... whoever was the female and whoever was the male, they faced quite a few problems!


After I said "Shih Tzu? The.. small dog?" my next question was "who was the dad?"


----------



## SpiderGirl (Dec 27, 2009)

I volunteer at a wildlife sanctuary and I bring my mini schnauzer Pete with me in nice weather. People come to see wild animals of course so when they see my pup I jokingly call him a German Bear and most people just laugh but I actually did get one lady to believe me once, my scary German bear!


----------

